# Plastic bag dispenser



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I made this for a friend of mine for Christmas. I put a liner inside mine tho.
Since it's all cotton, it's washable too. 
I hope she likes it.









http://www.sameliasmum.com/2013/08/plastic-bag-dispenser-week-552.html#.VIUWCzHF-Sq


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

That is a great idea! So pretty.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks, they are pretty easy to whip up. I used 2 inch wide strips and it took 18 rows.
I am working on another one for my daughter now. She saw this one and liked it.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I Love it too.....that is a great gift idea.....
TFS
bopeep


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks !


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thinking you might be able to sell those.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll probably just make them for gifts for now. Maybe when I retire and have more time i might try it then.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I've made a couple, and use two, one for regular sized bags and one for the oversized bags. Since I mostly use reusable bags now, I don't get as many of the plastic bags any more though. I like how you have quilted it, most of mine were one piece of fabric.

Dawn


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks! I have tons of fabric and this is a great way to use up scraps.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

That is a very clever idea.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2014)

My aunt made me one of those back in the 1980's out of a dish towel and some decorative stuff that looks like a shoestring. And I have used it constantly since I received it.

They will be much appreciated!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I have one that I use for zip top plastic freezer bags (yes, I wash and reuse if they don't have holes). Handy hanging in the kitchen and a lot easier than trying to fold and stuff back in a drawer.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Love it!! I'm sure the recipient will also.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I finished the one for my daughter, she wanted hers a little longer than the other one i made.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I started to make one for myself and when I had it about half finished DH decided he wanted one for his Mom. She had surgery and he's going to visit her soon. So i finished it and said he could have it. Maybe i'll get to use the new one i've started...LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2014)

Those are soooooooo cute!

I like the quilt look better than my rolled-towel look!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks, they are pretty fun to make too.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I have one in my camper.Extra useful when drawer space is limited.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

My friend and daughter both loved the bags i gave them for Christmas.


----------

